# Which strain you like most



## weedcourier (Apr 5, 2017)

which one is your favorites Strain ?


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 5, 2017)

I like the Suicide Handjob, but it is hard to finish properly.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> I like the Suicide Handjob, but it is hard to finish properly.


Heard it's very HARD to cum by as well ....


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2017)

weedcourier said:


> which one is your favorites Strain ?


A nice long flowered OGK is my favorite personally ....I'm an evening smoker .....GDP is equally delicious imvho


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 5, 2017)

Recently, it's Lemon Kush. Really stood out on high and flavor. Smoked it out a bong after smoking other strains most the day. Like, purple gorilla glue, Snow white and train wreck. The lemon high broke through. Distinctive with an uplifting buzz. Also gave me a laughing fit. I almost pissed my pants watching American Dad. I want to grow it!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Recently, it's Lemon Kush. Really stood out on high and flavor. Smoked it out a bong after smoking other strains most the day. Like, purple gorilla glue, Snow white and train wreck. The lemon high broke through. Distinctive with an uplifting buzz. Also gave me a laughing fit. I almost pissed my pants watching American Dad. I want to grow it!


I grew it two or three years back ....it was nice indeed


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 5, 2017)

Longest running favorites always rotating are all Chemdogs, dawgs, and hybrids., 
Tahoe, Stardawg,Chem91, ChemD, Chem4, Guava cut, corey haim cut(my #1 today, for now)
Rare Dankness has a very special cut called Commerce City Kush I've been working.
I like a solid kushxchem and this one may be the ticket soon currently in my top
10 of all time


----------



## tstick (Apr 6, 2017)

I like Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 6, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Recently, it's Lemon Kush. Really stood out on high and flavor. Smoked it out a bong after smoking other strains most the day. Like, purple gorilla glue, Snow white and train wreck. The lemon high broke through. Distinctive with an uplifting buzz. Also gave me a laughing fit. I almost pissed my pants watching American Dad. I want to grow it!


high in dlimonene, which facilitates a rapid blood brain barrier breach, delivering needed relief, faster.
i saw a commercial oil supplier that adds 5% dlimonene to their products for this reason.
I've vaporized it with oil and is true, if you can get past the intense sensation/flavor. id think best way for them
would be to use a lemon kush exclusively instead....


----------



## Juddy Rotten (Apr 6, 2017)

True og bud. You can smell the og pouring off real og bud. Like a fat kid in a lockerroom. I know cuz i was that fat kid.


----------



## RC61 (Apr 9, 2017)

My favorite was Killa Queen from Motarebel, but that was long ago so as of late its been Headband i don't know who the breeder was since i got it as a cuts. It stinks to high heaven and im affraid to take it anywhere. But it is fantastic and the smell doesn't bother me at all lolol. I bought some 707 Headband Humbolt Seed from The Vault, ill see if its the same.


----------



## Worcester (Apr 16, 2017)

Mr. Nice White Widow...


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2017)

Durban poison, or any strong diesel.
And good amnezia Haze.... humminy hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Apr 28, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream 
Fruity Pebbles OG
Strawberry Cough

Its all about the terps


----------



## Rafiki Farm (May 12, 2017)

My Durban Poison, of course! The original South African landrace version. Absolutely incredible! But, tag-teaming it with some pretty decent Dutch Treat. Awesome one-two punch.....if ya got nothing to do!! Lol


----------



## jtaga301 (May 29, 2017)

Zkittles gelato og kush


----------



## PCXV (May 29, 2017)

I've had my Dr. Who #4 curing for three weeks just smoked the first bowl of it. Laying in bed watching TV, it's one of those highs where actors' exagerated facial expressions are tripping me out and making me laugh.


----------



## Rafiki Farm (May 29, 2017)

Obviously.....well done!! Love hearing success stories. Sounds like a "fun" harvest!


----------



## OneStonedPony (May 29, 2017)

I can't pick just one. I like to rotate these three:

Cheese (Green House Seeds)
Insane Chem 91 (Insane Seed Posse)
Grape Krush (Snow High Seeds)


----------



## Rafiki Farm (May 29, 2017)

Had awesome success with both Cheese and Grape Crush. Enjoy


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 18, 2018)

If I had to make the agonizing choice of only one strain for now on I without a doubt it would be really cherry pie (GDPxDurbin P). I have grown a few, and still have some on a six month cure. Holly crap it seems to get stronger by the week. Stanky dankness. It's my cure for all unhappiness and pains


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lots of Durban lovers I see or their variants. Never liked Durban, old time guy of mine always had that and old school white and ak back in day day, never got durban again, found the high too heady and not even that strong for a sativa, In fact Ill take good old jamaican shoe weed for sativa for it, the taste was not something my paladar wanted to just swallow the whole blunt like a good tasting strain does, and the buds were not very impressive when it comes to bud pr0n aspect. Whenver I saw him just bought the white and ak and trust me his stash of those 2 were gone before the durban

PS: Yes my fav strain is classic AK, nothing has surpassed it, maybe Kush and GDP but they lean towards indica more, and for indicas I still like Chronic.

Intrested in new strains like LA confidential and Black Russain from what I heard


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Intrested in new strains like LA confidential and Black Russain from what I heard


These are not new strains. I'm growing a Black Russian right now. My Patience love the flavors and the high. I'v grown LA Con a couple years ago, nice tasting as well.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> These are not new strains. I'm growing a Black Russian right now. My Patience love the flavors and the high. I'v grown LA Con a couple years ago, nice tasting as well.


COugh to me they are new 

What I mention are older from the 90s, all these tweenies strains I call new


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

lol okay I c.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> lol okay I c.


I know some ppl are like ohh thats so 1 year ago, hey to me even Kush is kinda new, its ok im from the 90s dude. Anyone remember Kryptonite? Or the Crip?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

I'v been chasing real Acapulco Gold and real Skunk to no avail.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I'v been chasing real Acapulco Gold and real Skunk to no avail.


Im a strain chaser too. Future I would like to breed

Skunk you can find in europe easy,

Acapulco just go to mexico or see if u get lucky with a bag lol


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

The Black Russian really surprised quite a few people with its taste, smell and effects so I'm running it again..


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> The Black Russian really surprised quite a few people with its taste, smell and effects so I'm running it again..


YEah I know its part white russian and the black comes from original mr nice white widow, they had thier stupid non existent copy right war over which white is original....


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 14, 2018)

Can't say it's my favorite but this recently harvested wos White Russian × Mazar is currently doing the trick for me!


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 14, 2018)

I just started 1971 BOEL Pre-Soviet invasion Kandahar Afghani/1976 BOEL Thai Stick(aka The One) x !986 Chocolate Thai/Pakistani Chitral Kush and a Nigerian Sunshine x TheBlack/NL#5 Haze cross out back. 

But my favorite(s) are, and not necessarily in order:
Loran's Silver Spur
The 86' Aloha White Widow
An 88' red Guatemalan that circulated Los Angeles when I was still in high school
86' Chocolate Thai


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I'v been chasing real Acapulco Gold and real Skunk to no avail.


Can't say if it's real or not but I saw a guy had a thread today claimed to have real Panama Red

I smoked that back in the early seventies and when I went to the website I'll be damned if that stuff doesn't look just like I remember it?

Not sure about the AG but he had a few throwback strains on his website, it's Dr. Greenthumb Seeds.

Never ordered from them, or heard of them before today but it does look a lot like I remember?! I'm going to run it when I get a chance and the extra cash because he's kind of pricey
-good luck


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Can't say if it's real or not but I saw a guy had a thread today claimed to have real Panama Red
> 
> I smoked that back in the early seventies and when I went to the website I'll be damned if that stuff doesn't look just like I remember it?
> 
> ...


Definitely worth a look.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> YEah I know its part white russian and the black comes from original mr nice white widow, they had thier stupid non existent copy right war over which white is original....


I think he renamed it Black Widow because of the controversy over it...So, If anybody looking for original White must give this a try.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I think he renamed it Black Widow because of the controversy over it...So, If anybody looking for original White must give this a try.


Yeah BLack Widow itself is the real white widow

Tried it once, very similar but the cure wasnt as good, so it wasnt good on throat.

I hate good pot not cured right, whites can be the best smoothest taste and go down like soda


----------



## JohnnyBackflip (Jul 13, 2019)

chemphlegm said:


> Longest running favorites always rotating are all Chemdogs, dawgs, and hybrids.,
> Tahoe, Stardawg,Chem91, ChemD, Chem4, Guava cut, corey haim cut(my #1 today, for now)
> Rare Dankness has a very special cut called Commerce City Kush I've been working.
> I like a solid kushxchem and this one may be the ticket soon currently in my top
> 10 of all time


Hey I'm a chem lover too. Have you grown the Commerce city Kush? How was it? I'm looking for that OG#18 taste but the 18s are shitty yielders and fem only and I want to make seeds from regs so I'm looking for smth better.
I had the Chem from hso, the taste was ok but not as strong as the og18 and the hight wasn't strong enough too.
I'm thinking about trying Calis SFV OG and Chem91.
I need someone to help me and you seem to be the only person who can


----------



## 416strains.ca (Jul 13, 2019)

Grapefruit (hard to find well-grown batches of this) & Romulan are our favourites!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 13, 2019)

tropicanna cookies and chem91 skva


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 13, 2019)

Super Silver Haze


----------



## Matix35 (Aug 21, 2019)

My favorite is the original sour diesel!I found it in a pack of Cali conection but the other pheno of sfv kush (3)who made the cross is more like a afghani than og but good yield i dont like this kind of haschich afghan terpene..king mamba from karma is a solid yielder!but maybe less flavor than the og#18


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Oct 3, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I'v been chasing real Acapulco Gold and real Skunk to no avail.


Mass Medical is supposed to have a legit Acapulco Gold.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Oct 30, 2019)

I try out new strains after a few harvest's.
I personally get my beans from Nirvana.
ATM I'm running GSC , original glue and a Nicole x banana. 
I must say my current favorite is the GSC .
I'm looking forward to try the Nicole x banana for the first time though !


----------



## Poeticorb (Nov 15, 2019)

Quantum kush


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 2, 2020)

Always liked the Sour Diesel.
Old Days Columbian Gold was by far the best I had at that point in mid to late 70's.


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 6, 2020)

Sound like a dream good cross!i love sativa and diesel but they are finicky!its your cross?or a company of seed do this cross maybe ?


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 6, 2020)

I’m really liking anything Girl Scout cookies if it’s a cross or just that strain. Can’t get enough of it. Hence why I’m growing 5 of them.


----------



## Skoal (Mar 6, 2020)

I love Candida cd1. It tastes amazing. It’s a CBD strain. Also love the Blue Cheese and Hammer Shark.


----------



## ismann (Mar 6, 2020)

Zombie Kush


----------



## Buddy Noone (Mar 14, 2020)

Discobiscuit


----------



## echoe (Mar 14, 2020)

I like that Chernobyl weed... Stuff makes me feel like my lungs are melting


----------



## etruthfx (Mar 15, 2020)

PLUSHberry


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 23, 2020)

GMO !


----------



## Roofledorf (Mar 23, 2020)

Viper cookies has really been lighting me up lately!


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 23, 2020)

Old school skunk in 90s, Querkle in early 2000s, some mystery pheno of OG that we got steady for a few months @ 2010 that I would kill to find again. Anything with Tangie in it forever.

Most recently Cannarados Rocky Dennis (Flo x Sour Dubble) was my favorite thing Ive grown, unfortunately didnt save it thinking I wouldnt like it and the person who gave me the clone didnt keep it either ;( will gladly trade someone for beans of that.

2019 favorite strain was Banjo from Colorado Seed Inc. Specifically the pheno that COTC has that they renamed Bang Bang. I bought multiple oz of that at 3.5g jars full retail + tax bc I loved it so much when it first dropped. If anyone knows where I can find these seeds I would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Bignutes (Mar 23, 2020)

Blueberry and cbd spliffberry


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 28, 2020)

SageFromZen said:


> I just started 1971 BOEL Pre-Soviet invasion Kandahar Afghani/1976 BOEL Thai Stick(aka The One) x !986 Chocolate Thai/Pakistani Chitral Kush and a Nigerian Sunshine x TheBlack/NL#5 Haze cross out back.
> 
> But my favorite(s) are, and not necessarily in order:
> Loran's Silver Spur
> ...


The last time I had Chocolate Thai called Buhda in the Northeast was around 88. It was around for a good while before that. Top shelf, the best to be had in our circles. Also Gold Buhda was out there a few times, as was some pale green. All Thai hard to find. It was always who has the Buhda?
Myself I'm a fan of the Gassy Fuel types SD, Tahoe OG Kush, and Hash tasting strains also. The Gold Columbian mid to late 70's always stood out in my mind and the room smell it left. I guess no favorite, today's menu has been 818 Headband sour Berry flavor, not fuely, GG4, GSC, now onto Tahoe OG Kush, pure gas on this one. And yes, I did take a couple naps today.


----------



## chiefrokaho (Apr 3, 2020)

Ak49 I grew last year. WOW! I can open empty jar is was kept in few months ago. Still smells like lemonheads. GREAT smoke, by far best I've grown.


----------



## Cannaprentice (Apr 14, 2020)

Right now Zombie Kush by ripper seeds!
Smells deliciously sweet and it's a heavy knock out indica

But as I get better at growing my favorite changes every so often. 
I'm still exercising my palate


----------



## stevo89 (May 4, 2020)

Super silver haze will aways be my #1 but lately super glue has been really working.


----------



## dirtyoldb (May 14, 2020)

Kings Banner   dark horse seeds.


----------



## Hobbes (May 14, 2020)

.

Kali Mist from Serious Seeds. So smooth and mellow.

I'm growing clones to find some new favourite stains: Blue Dream, Lemon Haze, OG Kush, Slurracane.

.


----------



## WannaBeGrower428 (May 15, 2020)

Cillit_Bang said:


> I’m really liking anything Girl Scout cookies if it’s a cross or just that strain. Can’t get enough of it. Hence why I’m growing 5 of them.


STR8 UP man, LOVE the cookie strains. that Cookies Kush, mmmmm, fuego. ANY cookies, any cookies heritage. Just a beautiful strain.. I dig it


----------



## user420247365 (May 19, 2020)

I had amazing Ice Wreck once... Never had that kind of high in my 20+ years of smoking. I see that strain and I buy it, but never that same high. Golden goat is a daily choice along with Critical Jack. I rarely enjoy indicas, but I would say Bubba Kush.


----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2020)

user420247365 said:


> I had amazing Ice Wreck once... Never had that kind of high in my 20+ years of smoking. I see that strain and I buy it, but never that same high. Golden goat is a daily choice along with Critical Jack. I rarely enjoy indicas, but I would say Bubba Kush.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (May 19, 2020)

I'm really in love with Chocolope. That strain pretty much check's all boxes for me. While it might not be the strongest smelling or highest bag appeal strain. The sweet melon taste and the euphoric, uplifting effects, while also providing a great deal of pain relief, without knocking me on my ass is what im looking for in a strain these days.


----------



## NerfHarvester (Jun 9, 2020)

Love a classic Cheese or Blue Cheese. That STANK. mmmmmm


----------



## 420Free420 (Jun 9, 2020)

Grapefruit diesel.....so far


----------



## caapban (Jun 16, 2020)

India 50% 50%


----------



## OjoRojo420 (Jun 22, 2020)

Sour Diesel and C99


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2020)

caapban said:


> India 50% 50%


Where you score dis shit ?


----------



## tstick (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow! Since I posted on this thread a lot of strain favorites have come and gone! It's almost silly to even try and break down just what the strains are anymore because the hybrid lineage is so deep...everything is everything else! But I got over the Gorilla Glue #4 phase for awhile. I found some Wedding Cake crosses that were nice and someone purporting to sell Chocolate Thai...but it didn't remind me of any Thai weed that I ever smoked...still was okay and had more of a fruity/dank pineapple smell than any kind of chocolate/coffee smell that I remember Thai weed smelling like back in the day...Actually chocolate and coffee isn't really it, either...but when I smell it, I know it!

So yeah...I find that things that come from the Chemdawg lineage tend to be pretty tasty. Also, anything that has the Triangle strain (from Florida) is also usually tasty. 

I used to really like The White a lot...but haven't seen it being used in recent years.


----------



## chiefrokaho (Jun 23, 2020)

I think I figured out what my ak49 smells like. Tea tree oil. Kinda weird but AWESOME!


----------



## chiefrokaho (Aug 1, 2020)

chiefrokaho said:


> I think I figured out what my ak49 smells like. Tea tree oil. Kinda weird but AWESOME!


I can now taste some kinda purp after letting it cure more. Absolutely beautiful! 
I hope other pheno that came with this ak49 is as good.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 1, 2020)

rite now... skunk #1 from seedsman. They turned out perfect.

Past, cheese and alaskan purple.

All time... fire og


----------



## Medskunk (Aug 2, 2020)

All for lemon. Super lemon haze! I checked a terpenes survey bout them said it has about triple the lemonene than the second in place lemon haze.
Tasted these mostly while in amsterdam.

Wanna sprout some but all the reviews are holding me back. Does anyone have first hand exp with the sprouting rates??


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 2, 2020)

Best sativa: Destroyer https://www.leafly.com/strains/destroyer
Best indica: Afghan #1 https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Afghani_Nr1/Sensi_Seeds/

Dunno about best hybrid, there have been many good ones. One that pops to my head first is gorilla girl. It was quite indica leaning tho, but definitely a hybrid and not heavy indica like afghani.


----------



## PissingNutes (Aug 2, 2020)

Grapefruit strains


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

My new fav is Wedding Cake. Great head buzz with a decent body stone. Tastes like cherry cookies.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 2, 2020)

Anything I've grown myself!


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

Also anything crossed with Face Off. Dosido and Rocket Fuel in particular. Then for sativas, I'll go with Super Lemon Haze and Sour Diesel.


----------



## Matix35 (Aug 2, 2020)

How is rocket fuel?did you find a"jet fuel" pheno?i have a pack of "hyper fuel" (rocket fuel x dosidos)


----------



## Matix35 (Aug 2, 2020)

I love the tropicanna cookie sativa pheno for morning medication !I found it very sweet and very nice no couch lock type of buzz it fit for me perfect


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 2, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> How is rocket fuel?did you find a"jet fuel" pheno?i have a pack of "hyper fuel" (rocket fuel x dosidos)


Rocket Fuel is Jet Fuel x Face Off. It is less Jet Fuely than Jet Fuel. It adds some lemon pledge. The taste and aroma aren't great, but they aren't bad either. The buzz is absolutely killer for me. Big euphoria. Long lasting and potent. 

Hyper Fuel sounds like a great combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Favourite Indica is dutch passion night queen. If that can knock you out then nothing will.
For sativa it's seedstockers ak420. Takes forever to bloom but well worth the extra few weeks. 
And my all round awesome stone award goes to fastbuds bluedream auto. Fuckin lovely dunt off that stuff. Leaves you fuckin sparkled in a fuzzy purple day dream. Wicked gear.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 16, 2020)

Gelato strains are doing well now, and Glue and Alien Tech strains are always in demand. Weed many be getting stronger but Buzz is shorter and uninspiring.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 16, 2020)

I've got to say Panama red and shit how bout all of them as always thank you for your time


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

Today it's some cream & cheese a friend grew (about to start a batch myself) 1:1 THC:CBD


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Gelato strains are doing well now, and Glue and Alien Tech strains are always in demand. Weed many be getting stronger but Buzz is shorter and uninspiring.


I had some "alien orange gum" the other day (alien tech x some orange stuff)... almost 25% THC but I wasn't super stoked with the buzz... for lack of a better word it was shallow


----------



## mariopepper (Sep 19, 2020)

White Widow for sure


----------



## AnonymousConnoisseur44 (Sep 28, 2020)

weedcourier said:


> which one is your favorites Strain ?


Grape Ape


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 30, 2020)

The first strain I ever tried that had a positive impact on me was Bleu Cheese. This was around May of 2017, before this I'd been living an entirely straight-edge lifestyle pretty much by accident thanks to how socially isolated I was back then. I'd had some weed a couple times prior to this, but it always fucked me up a bit. Not so with this strain.

When my old man's hardcore band was playing a festival in Baltimore, he and their road manager were passing around a joint filled with BC. I thought to myself, might as well take a few puffs to pass the long hours on the highway from Massholechusetts down to Maryland. What followed was an experience I've yet been able to replicate with any strain.

I felt an unparalleled sense of calm, a little bit of sleepiness, and a God-like degree of creativity. Remember those trippy-ass visualizers from Windows XP media player? I was seeing visuals similar to that shit every time I closed my eyes. For virtually the whole ride down to B-More I was brainstorming all manner of fucked-up concepts and events for this post-apocalyptic novel I've been working on for several years. I'm sure pops was happy too, because normally when we're on road trips I talk everyone's ear off and won't shut up.

Other than BC some of my favorite strains include Sour Diesel (which my plug calls "Sour Deez Nuts"), GG4, Chemdawg, Gorilla Cookies, and Girl Scout Cookies... I'm sure there are others that I was too fuckin' blazed to remember the names of. What strain I prefer all depends on the task at hand and my current mood.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 1, 2020)

ERDPURT


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 1, 2020)

wifi, glue, dosidos crosses


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 1, 2020)

The next harvest.....  

Almost any Kush.


----------



## Auggie1228 (Oct 2, 2020)

Silverback nut butter


----------



## Auggie1228 (Oct 2, 2020)

Send it ..trust me


----------



## Auggie1228 (Oct 2, 2020)

mariopepper said:


> White Widow for sure


Just dropped 3 white widow got any tips?


----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 3, 2020)

Hell's Breath.


----------



## ethanjones (Oct 22, 2020)

Wedding Cake & Gorilla Glue - Amazing flavour profile and high.


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Oct 22, 2020)

Its pretty hard to pick out just 1 strain above all. I am close to be able to pick No.1, but hard choices between top5 :

Pakistan Valley.
Afgan Kush.
Critical Super Silver Haze.
Strawberry Ice. ( Danish strain . Afghan Kush/Northern Lights /Skunk#1 x Strawberry Cough )
Jack Herer.


----------



## Teresa4fun (Nov 11, 2020)

weedcourier said:


> which one is your favorites Strain ?


I like girls out cookie


----------



## Jumpin Jimmy (Nov 11, 2020)

To be specific..Top strain for me is a Rollex O.G. from Devils Harvest Seeds. The stuff never gets old. Head Cheese from Big Buddha. Always love some Blue Cheese too


----------



## aussiegrowing (Nov 21, 2020)

Jackflash is my favorite by a mile.


----------



## athlete (Nov 28, 2020)

Trainwreck Arcata E52


----------



## smokin away (Dec 4, 2020)

TheManicOrganicDK said:


> Its pretty hard to pick out just 1 strain above all. I am close to be able to pick No.1, but hard choices between top5 :
> 
> Pakistan Valley.
> Afgan Kush.
> ...


They all make a flower just find a name right. I'm on my third Staw-Cherry Bliss from Kinetic Genetics. Great bud set and I'm sure it's on course for nine cause she's a tall bulky girl. Nice stable regular so far. It seems a trust worthy breeder is better than a name. Neat list and keep trying another.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 20, 2021)

Sfv og or Tahoe.
Tropicana cookies.
Well grown chem.
Northern lights.
Karma headbanger.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 20, 2021)

SKUNK


----------



## solakani (Jan 20, 2021)

Love to try SLH CBD


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 20, 2021)

My buddys 2004 cut of AK47. Seeds were from 1995 though. My buddy still has 2 packs left. Its by far the most potent, best smelling, and tasting weed that Ive smoked in decades. Smells like cat piss, and honeysuckle. Anise Seed/Licorice dry pull, Floral hash taste. Expando weed. Can penetrate block walls. Makes alot of people super paranoid. I prefer it the original Chem91skva cut. They used to call AK47 One Hit Wonder for a good reason.
If you have even a small amount of it in the house, it will smell up the whole house, and you will also be able to smell it outside. My buddy smelled 1/8thoz in my car, 50 feet away on a big open parking lot. Youre busted if you get pulled over by the cops, and are in an unfriendly state like me.

Its a strange plant too.

It looks huge while on the vine, but the calyxs dry up to almost nothing. What looks to be a 22oz plant will hit 14. Extreme resin output. It ripens from the ground up, and will keep pushing out new pistils well after 70 days, and the plant is done. I like it with mostly cloudy trichomes, and as few amber as possible. Id rather have it early vs late.

He also has this AK47 crossed to an early 2000s Sensi NL5 which is also outstanding. Similar taste, and smell, more floral, less anise, and more cat piss. Still reeks.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 21, 2021)

Positronics, Skunk 1, Nirvana´s Afghan and Snow White, the Nature Farm´s Skunk Therapy and finally Zombie Virus, unkown cut from a friend some years ago...


----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Jan 21, 2021)

Sugar candy by delicious seeds is my perfect high. Clear and uplifting, but with full body effect. Not very intoxicating or confused feeling. My perfect smoke imho. My friends agree, it's an amazing daytime strain. 
My depression melts away, I'm happy, and I get that "125% gravity" body effect, but zero couchlock. It makes me wanna have a productive day. 
**if I could only have one strain, this would be it.**

Lemon amnesia (forgetting the breeder) gets me super duper high if I smoke alot. The "plateau" is really high. It's not more % , it just rewards you for smoking alot... Unlike other strains that hit a peak, and just become wasteful after a certain point. 
So if I smoke a blunt of lemon amnesia, I'm on another level....


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 28, 2021)

So far it's OG Kush. Have ran several different breeders' versions but HSO's had the best flavor and high. HSC and Twenty20 Mendocino's are pretty solid too. Lemony pine gets me every time.


----------



## The Manipulator (Feb 7, 2021)

Mango Skunk


----------



## skunkjar420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Always had a spot for the Kush cat piss type phenos. Love the narcotic highs


----------



## Luvtheflower (Feb 7, 2021)

Og kush from "the plug" seedbank,grown indoors in soil and led lighting.


----------



## FarmurJo (Feb 21, 2021)

Bruce banner grown in soil fed organics flowered 10 weeks. Hand trimmed rolled in a Backwoods.


----------



## Token Dankies (Feb 23, 2021)

I really like many strains for their own qualities but if I narrowed it down to 2 or 3 it would be XJ-13, Elemental Wellness True OG. or J-1. Really love the smell and flavor of all 3 and the potency of the OG is phenomenal as well as being great for the bedroom.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 26, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I really like many strains for their own qualities but if I narrowed it down to 2 or 3 it would be XJ-13, Elemental Wellness True OG. or J-1. Really love the smell and flavor of all 3 and the potency of the OG is phenomenal as well as being great for the bedroom.


My wife is hospitalized. Would it be as good for the shower as the bedroom?


----------



## GloryB (Feb 28, 2021)

white widow, lemon tree, and most recent this hood magic had some of the best terps i have vaped


----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 25, 2021)

Roofledorf said:


> Viper cookies has really been lighting me up lately!


Do you know the lineage, specifically the “Viper” part? 
I thought it was just a strain my friend created, but if we are talking the same, I love the VC!
Gets me wired and going! 
Same friend just gave me a few oz of “V2” which I think is just a generation of Viper. Great stuff!


----------



## King Gheedorah (Mar 26, 2021)

GG4xCD,FCxBK


----------



## King Gheedorah (Mar 26, 2021)

King Gheedorah said:


> GG4xCD,FCxBK


Gorilla Glue#4 and Chocolate Diesel... Fire Cookie and Banana Kush


----------



## rockethoe (Mar 26, 2021)

I grew big bang last season. And damn it lives up to its name. I can't smoke it. It's way to strong for me.


----------



## Therrion (Apr 25, 2021)

Blue Cheese. It's chill and cures insomnia like a mother fucker.


----------



## Devils34 (May 31, 2021)

Bubblegum is definitely up there.

Currently: Cookies & Cream

But I love a good haze.....so any jack or jack cross, super lemon haze, strawberry cough, nyc puff

Granddaddy purple is up there too.

Blueberry, when it actually tastes like blueberry is up there too, and used to be my favorite until it lost almost all its flavor.


----------



## Offmymeds (May 31, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Bubblegum is definitely up there.
> 
> Currently: Cookies & Cream
> 
> ...


What, lost it's flavor? I was just thinking of ordering some White Widow & Blueberry even though I'm overstocked because I love them both. Blueberry is so unique. How could it lose it's flavor? Where are you getting your Blueberry seeds? There must be a breeder\seed company that has great Blueberry with that great taste!

Naturally that makes me want it even more.


----------



## Devils34 (May 31, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> What, lost it's flavor? I was just thinking of ordering some White Widow & Blueberry even though I'm overstocked because I love them both. Blueberry is so unique. How could it lose it's flavor? Where are you getting your Blueberry seeds? There must be a breeder\seed company that has great Blueberry with that great taste!
> 
> Naturally that makes me want it even more.


I havent grown blueberry....but ive gotten it from dispensaries and crosses of it elsewhere and I cant find a single one that has the straight blueberry flavor that the blueberry i was getting in 2006 had....if any blueberry flavor at all, its way in the background and hardly noticable nowadays.

2 dispensaries near me sell Blueberry.....1 of them has a more sativa dominant version, it tastes very fruity, but not blueberry in taste at all. 

The other is indica dominant and is very potent. It smells like sour blueberries... But the taste doesnt have any blueberry at all....just tastes smooth.

And 1 dispensary sells the blueberry muffin strain. It does smell and taste like blueberry muffins....but its a different/less appealing blueberry flavor than what I like.....the blueberry muffin strain is pretty good though, its only 19% but hits harder than some 25%+ strains


----------



## Matix35 (May 31, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Bubblegum is definitely up there.
> 
> Currently: Cookies & Cream
> 
> ...


Good choice ! What do you think about flavor of strawberry cough ,it smell and taste like strawberry ?


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 1, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Good choice ! What do you think about flavor of strawberry cough ,it smell and taste like strawberry ?


I've had SC from Kyle Kushman that didn't smell like strawberries or taste like it at all but it was fruity and potent. The only strains that ever really hit the flavor and smell profiles for me was lemon haze, tangie, agent orange, jillybean and on the rarest occasion a blueberry that smelled and tasted like blueberry pancakes.

For most of the flavor descriptions my palate is broken or something I just can't taste what others are describing.


----------



## Matix35 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you for the reply !and yes i tollay agree with you!for other fruity, i tried grape pie and grape skunk is nice for the grape too!and the zkittle is awesome too but fit more in tangie category!found a phenotype of chocolope that taste and smell like tropical melon splash too!and yeah i miss the old true blueberry too i think we are not the onlys ones


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 1, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Good choice ! What do you think about flavor of strawberry cough ,it smell and taste like strawberry ?


It has a sweet hazey smell....sweet hazey taste with subtle hints of strawberry.....some nugs I didnt get much strawberry taste at all....some had a lip smacking strawberry taste that was really good....best strawberry flavored weed ive had.....and when youre not tasting strawberry its ok because youre then tasting nl5 haze.....the batch i had was very potent too.


----------



## gcubebuddy (Jun 1, 2021)

The last few months I have been smoking a landrace strain - Highland Thai 1/1 CBD thc. It’s a great smoke, and gets u really stoned. I have a joint of chitral kush I am waiting for the right time to try. I have some seeds of that in waiting to breed. My go-tos though are usually purple punch X 9lb hammer. Or if I can find it GDP.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 1, 2021)

gcubebuddy said:


> The last few months I have been smoking a landrace strain - Highland Thai 1/1 CBD thc. It’s a great smoke, and gets u really stoned. I have a joint of chitral kush I am waiting for the right time to try. I have some seeds of that in waiting to breed. My go-tos though are usually purple punch X 9lb hammer. Or if I can find it GDP.


How'd you get a hold of that Purple Punch x 9lb Hammer ?


----------



## gcubebuddy (Jun 3, 2021)

Lol it’s a cross I made. I still have a ton of seeds for.


----------



## gcubebuddy (Jun 3, 2021)

Once I am done with this run I am doing, I might just sprout myself some purple punch x 9lb hammer. I think I will call it “Meulnier” (Thor’s hammer)


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 3, 2021)

gcubebuddy said:


> ght just sprout myself some purple punc


thats awesome! I saw Jinx was testing the Purple Punch x 9lb is why I asked. I had one of the first packs of 9lb to hit the shelves, I remember those days like a haze.


----------



## buckaroobonsai (Aug 3, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> What, lost it's flavor? I was just thinking of ordering some White Widow & Blueberry even though I'm overstocked because I love them both. Blueberry is so unique. How could it lose it's flavor? Where are you getting your Blueberry seeds? There must be a breeder\seed company that has great Blueberry with that great taste!
> 
> Naturally that makes me want it even more.


----------



## buckaroobonsai (Aug 3, 2021)

Ak bean brains has terrific blueberry terps in his lines, the best I’ve seen.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 3, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream.


----------

